# How to find teaching job in China



## crystalike (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, besides agencies and echinacities are there other sites way i can find teaching jobs in China?

Thank you


----------



## Lucy37 (May 12, 2015)

You can go to some job seeking websites like 58同城 and 智联招聘。You can find very good teaching jobs i n China with hign salary.


----------



## jorv (May 13, 2015)

www.eslcafe.com/jobs/china


----------



## Blinddriver (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the great info....


----------



## Blinddriver (May 24, 2015)

Thanks, will give site a look....


----------



## comfort_ (Jan 5, 2016)

Lucy37 said:


> You can go to some job seeking websites like 58同城 and 智联招聘。You can find very good teaching jobs i n China with hign salary.




I just finished my BA Degree in English, could you please help me I want to go to china and teach English


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

comfort_ said:


> I just finished my BA Degree in English, could you please help me I want to go to china and teach English


Having spent some time in Imbaden, Nigeria before coming to China you may find that schools will want to hear your English Accent before confirming your appointment.

Most schools prefer American accents. Some schools will reject potential teachers who speak English with some accents that are difficult to immediately understand. I know several people from the UK who have been rejected due to their regional accents. 


Zhongshan Billy


----------



## mrnrjct (Feb 18, 2016)

middlekingdomjobs.com/job-board


----------

